# [SOLVED] Problem z gtkmm

## soki

Mam problem z gtkmm, mianowicie żadna aplikacja korzystająca z gtkmm już nie działa :/ Przeinstalowywałem gtkmm i jego zależności i nic, revdep-rebuild - też nic. Czy wie ktoś o co chodzi?Last edited by soki on Sun May 16, 2010 2:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

Przeinstaluj programy korzystające z gtkmm. Albo chociaż pokaż co konsola wypluwa gdy uruchamiasz te programy.

----------

## soki

Reinstalacja nic nie pomogła -w sumie robiłem ją już wcześniej. Errory:

gparted

```
======================

libparted : 2.2

======================

GLib-GObject-ERROR **: Attempt to add property GtkMenuBar::local to class after it was derived

aborting...

```

inkscape

```
GLib-GObject-ERROR **: Attempt to add property GtkMenuBar::local to class after it was derived

aborting...

Emergency save activated!

Emergency save completed. Inkscape will close now.

If you can reproduce this crash, please file a bug at www.inkscape.org

with a detailed description of the steps leading to the crash, so we can fix it.

Przerwane

```

Nawet najprostszy programik, zwykłe okno wywala błędy:

```
#include <gtkmm.h>

int main(int argc, char** argv)

{

   Gtk::Main kit(argc, argv);

   Gtk::Window okno;

   Gtk::Main::run(okno);

   return 0;

}
```

kompilacja:

```
g++ okno.cpp `pkg-config gtkmm-2.4 --cflags --libs`
```

po uruchomieniu:

```
GLib-GObject-ERROR **: Attempt to add property GtkMenuBar::local to class after it was derived

aborting...

** (bug-buddy:19061): WARNING **: Couldn't load /usr/share/applications/avidemux2-gtk.desktop: Nieprawidłowa nazwa klucza: Exec[$e]

```

Glib, glibc, glibmm też przeinstalowywałem wielokrotnie.

----------

## c0oba

Rozumiem że analogiczne programy z gtk śmigają bez problemu.

Może przebuduj resztę zależności gtkmm - `equery g gtkmm`. Choć w sumie błąd nie wygląda na to żeby siedział w cairo czy pango, ale cholera ich wie.

Powiedz jeszcze jak kompilujesz gtkmm - `emerge --info`.

----------

## Pryka

Aktualizowałeś ostatnio libpng??

Pokaż co wypluwa emerge libpng -p

----------

## soki

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Rozumiem że analogiczne programy z gtk śmigają bez problemu.
> 
> Może przebuduj resztę zależności gtkmm - `equery g gtkmm`. Choć w sumie błąd nie wygląda na to żeby siedział w cairo czy pango, ale cholera ich wie.
> 
> Powiedz jeszcze jak kompilujesz gtkmm - `emerge --info`.

 

Tak programy z gtk śmigają dobrze, przebudowanie zależności nie pomogło, emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.1-r0, 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 12 May 2010 07:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p5

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests candy ccache distlocks fixpackages moo news parallel-fetch protect-owned sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sping /var/lib/layman/voyageur /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/overlay-watzke-cz /var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /var/lib/layman/arcon /home/soki/Portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi adns aim alsa animation ao avahi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar caps cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups custom-cflags custom-optimization cvs cxx dbus devhelp dga djvu dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode enscript esd evo exif expat fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gadu gd gdbm gdl geoip ggi gif gimp glade glut gmp gnome gnuplot gnustep gnutls gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal hddtemp icc iconv imagemagic imap imlib inherit-graph ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lame latex lcms libburn libcaca libgda libnotify libwww lm_sensors loop-aes mad matroska mbox mime mjpeg mmx mmxext modules motif mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python quicktime rar raw readline reflection rss sasl scanner sdl session snmp sourceview spell spl spm sse sse2 ssl ssse3 subversion svg symlink sysfs tcl tcpd theora threads tiff trayicon truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 valgrind vcd videos vidix vim-syntax vorbis wavpack win32codecs wma wmv x264 x86 xanim xcomposite xine xinerama xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" NETBEANS_MODULES="dlight enterprise apisupport harness ide java nb websvccommon cnd groovy gsf identity j2ee mobility php profiler soa visualweb webcommon xml" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Aktualizowałeś ostatnio libpng?? 
> 
> Pokaż co wypluwa emerge libpng -p

 

Kilka dni temu aktualizowałem libpng, ale problem już istniał.

```
emerge libpng -p

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libpng-1.4.2 

```

----------

## c0oba

Flagi kompilacji wyglądają w porządku, a z flagami use nie można wiele popsuć. Spróbuj może z innymi wersjami gtkmm i/lub glibmm. Może się znajdzie pakiet który jest winny.

----------

## soki

Poprzednie wesje nic nie zmieniły a gtkmm w wersji 2.16 sypie errorami podczas kompilacji

Ok znalazłem winowajcę całego zamieszania gnome-globalmenu - to ten applet powodował te wszystkie błędy, wyłączenie go rozwiązało problem.

----------

